# Hoof supplement without yeast



## quizzie (26 October 2017)

I'm looking for a good mineral hoof supplement  to complement a forage/micronised linseed based diet, but due to allergy issues it cannot contain any form of yeast....the normal ones I have looked at from Progressive earth/ forage plus/ equimins....all seem to contain yeast either as brewers yeast/ S.cerevisiae/ or organic yeast based selenium !

Currently supplementing Cu/Zn individually, plus a general Vit/min supp.,but would prefer an all in one hoof supplement..... any ideas?

Thanks....hoping I may have missed an obvious one !!


----------



## Leo Walker (26 October 2017)

If you have a look at Equivita she will make one up to your specifications. I used her for a while when I needed something very specific. Shes reasonably priced and lovely to deal with


----------

